# Red Bump In Ear



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what this might be? I thought it was a simple bug bite about two weeks ago, but now it has grow into this and doesn't seem to be receding. My Vizsla knows it's there, because he has started rubbing that side of his head on the grass which he normally doesn't do. I'll probably take him to the vet in the next day or two, but I'd still like to hear your thoughts on what this could be. Thanks!


----------



## one321 (May 12, 2009)

The vet tested the bump by drawing some fluid and told us it is a Histiocytoma. It's basically a benign tumor that our vet said puppies are prone to getting. They typically go away on their own in about 3 months, so we are not doing anything for a treatment.

If anyone finds a bump like this, don't assume it is histiocytoma, because it could be malignant tumor or something else.


----------

